# ISPS Handa Women's Austrailian Open Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

ISPS Handa Women's Australian Open Preview & Pairings 
The wait is over. After a three month break the LPGA season will kick off this week with the playing of the ISPS Handa Women's Australian Open. 

The long layoff it seems, wasn't long enough for most of the LPGA stars. Either that or Commissioner Michael Whan forgot to inform his players that there is a tournament this week.The following players will not be playing in this event:

Inbee Park, Na Yeon Choi, Ai Miyazato, Suzann Pettersen, Shanshan Feng, Mika Miyazato, Amy Yang, Cristie Kerr, Paula Creamer, Sun Young Yoo, Hee Kyung Seo, Sandra Gal, I.K. Kim, Candie Kung, Se Ri Pak, Hee Young Park, Julie Inkster, Meena Lee, Natalie Gulbis, Morgan Pressel, and Momoko Ueda.

This will be good news for the players who are way down on the Priority List, as they will be able to get into a tournament very early in the season. Cheyenne Woods and Lydia Ko, are two of this week's sponsor exemptions.

This is the first of 28 tournaments this season. Here are some of the key details: (Too large to cut & paste)

http://mlyhlss.blogspot.com/2013/02/isps-handa-womens-australian-open.html


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here the pairings for the first 2 rounds:

LPGAScoring.com .:. LPGA Leaderboard


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1:

1- Lydia Ko -10
2- Mariajo Uribe -9
3- Jiyai Shin -8
4- R. Lee Bentham -7
4- A. Uehara -7
4- MH Lee -7
7- Guila Sergas -6
8- Sarah Jane Smith -5
8- Beatriz Recari -5
8- Kristie Smith -5
8- Angela Stanford -5
8- Yani Tseng -5
8- Katherine Hull -5


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Did you see the news this morning? They had a kangaroo delay! Apparently a large group of kangaroos decided they had to cross the golf course during play and they stopped the tournament until they all got off the course so none were endangered. There was some wonderful video of it on tv this morning.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> Did you see the news this morning? They had a kangaroo delay! Apparently a large group of kangaroos decided they had to cross the golf course during play and they stopped the tournament until they all got off the course so none were endangered. There was some wonderful video of it on tv this morning.


Yea that was really cool.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Watching the tournament yesterday, they actually did a feature on the delay. I think they did it not because the delay caused anything different in the tournament, but it was just so damned cute.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Leaders after round 3.



1- Jiyai Shin -17

1- Lydia Ko -17

3- Beatriz Recari -11

4- G. Nocera -9

4- Carlotta Ciganda -9

4- M. Jutanugarn -9

4- Y.Tseng -9

4- Mariajo Uribe -9


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's really hard not to root for Lydia Ko. The kid is just so damned cute and her answers in interviews are pretty well thought out and intelligent.

We were talking after our round yesterday and agreed that the biggest surprise to most of us was Beatrice Recari. I guess we all fell victim to looking at her as a pretty face more known for her beauty and less so for her golf game. Winning last year was apparently not much of a fluke because she's been on a few leaderboards since then. Marriage or strong relationships have adversely affected some of the girl's games in the past, but hers seems to have been good for hers. I think little by little, she may become one of the major faces in the LPGA.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final standings:

1 Jiyai Shin -18 F 
2 Yani Tseng -16 F 
3 a-Lydia Ko -14 F 
4 a-Moriya Jutanugarn -13 F 
4 Beatriz Recari -13 F 
6 Gwladys Nocera -12 F 
6 Carlota Ciganda -12 F 
8 Catriona Matthew -11 F 
8 Thidapa Suwannapura -11 F 
8 Katherine Hull-Kirk -11 F 
8 Mariajo Uribe -11 F 
12 Florentyna Parker -10 F 
12 Anna Nordqvist -10 F 
14 Dewi Claire Schreefel -9 F 
15 Christel Boeljon -8 F 
15 Stacy Lewis -8 F


----------

